

The Self-Appointed Twitter Scolds - telemachos
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/29/fashion/29twitter.html

======
TwitterFail
Some people have asked me why I created the www.Twitter-Fail.com blog. It's
not, as John Metcalfe said, to "mock tweets I consider stupid." Instead, it is
my way of sharing what I find on Twitter that makes me laugh, in the hopes
that others will laugh along with me. Granted, you won't get most of the humor
if you're not a Twitter user, and I'm okay with that. All the people who
laugh, comment, nudge their friends when they've been mentioned, or are
thrilled to find their username in a post, are the real reason the blog
continues to exist. That's what the Times story doesn't tell you. It also
doesn't tell you that the other blogs mentioned are also humorous, and not
judgmental, severe or mean-spirited. I hope, when you read the article, you
click through to each blog and judge them on their merits.

------
mikecane
Everyone on Twitter should do a #TypoTuesday and not correct typos before
hitting Send.

------
telemachos
And there's a brief discussion in a Language Log entry already - Twetiquette:
<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=2287>

